# picks of my new truck



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

1991 silverado 3in body lift an 4in suspension lift 33x12.50 tires

chris


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice Truck.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

what type suspension is it? im looking for a 4" lift for my 93 silverado


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

*lift*

Its a rough country suspension lift it cost around $1,000 but if ur gunna get one i recomend that you buy a streering stabilizer which helps alot and its only $50.00 and if you want a smoother ride upgrade to the nitro 9000 shocks which is $25.00.just go to www.roughcountry.com thay have the cheapest price on the net for there lifts on the same lift will fit your 93.

chris


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

couldnt u put 35s maybe 36s?


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

*tires*

Im not shure vb fisher i think i could fit 35s maby theses tires were on it when i bout it so for now ima leave them up there.

chris


----------



## Deucestick (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice truck, I got a 91 chevy and was looking into a 4 inch life. Did you put it on yourself or get someone to do it.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

me my dad and his friend put it on.


----------

